# Erotikanbieter Mahnungen



## Schiffssager (25 März 2018)

Zur Zeit laufen wieder Mahnungen per Mail auf. Diese ausländischenErotikanbieter, Briefkastenfirmen muss man selbst bei eigener Anmeldung auf deren Seite nicht ernst nehmen oder? Versucht wird ja nach deren Masche mit Coins oder ähnlichen abzukassieren nach Anmeldung. Bei der Anmeldung auf deren Seiten stehen oft kein Impressum. Zudem wird mit kostenlos dabei sein oder mitmachen geworben, was am Ende ja nicht stimmt. Eine Arglistige Täuschung. Wie sind eure Erfahrung damit? Meiner Meinung sind diese Forderungen, egal ob jemand anderes mit seinen Daten einen da anmeldet oder man selbst auf der Seite mitmacht nicht durchsetzungsfähig. Ich habe ziemlich bedrohliche Schreiben bekommen.


----------



## jupp11 (25 März 2018)

Schiffssager schrieb:


> Ich habe ziemlich bedrohliche Schreiben bekommen.


Na und? Löschen und gut ist.


----------



## Schiffssager (25 März 2018)

Alterüberprüfung auf den meisten pornoseiten meistens auch Fehlanzeige. Ohne Ausweiskopie dürfte man doch gar kein Konto eröffnen, wenn man eine Forderung hinterher eintreiben will oder? O.a. Punkte Impressum, arglistige Täuschung bei Werbung oben drauf als Argument. Merkwürdiges Geschäft. Ja, war auch am löschen. Der Oberhammer war nur die letzte Mail, wo geschrieben war, dass Sie jetzt Strafanzeige stellen, weil ich nicht zahle und Sie nur eine Fake Adresse haben.  Eine Fake Adresse ist ja erlaubt, solange man nix rechtlich sauber bestellt und hier würde ja selbst bei einer Bestellung nach Anmeldung arglistige Täuschung in der Werbung, kein Impressum, keine Alterskontrolle, sprich Ausweis vorliegen. Alles Punkte die selbst ein Bestellbotton zum späteren Zeitpunkt überflüssig machen. Alterskontrolle war nur Geburtsdatum eingeben LOL. Besonders frech ist ein fehlendes Impressum. Der Anbieter versteckt sich dahinter ja auch und verschleiert seine richtige Anschrift, aber will Strafanzeige stellen. Stinkt zum Himmel diese Methoden. Gelöscht!


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2018)

Schiffssager schrieb:


> Schiffssager schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ausländischenErotikanbieter
> ...


....und wo steht, dass ein Anbieter ein Impressum haben muss? § 5 TMG betrifft nur deutsche Seiten, deutsche Anbieter, de-Domains. Man kann sich ja auch von dubiosen Seiten fernhalten, insbesondere wenn es um Erwachsenenunterhaltung geht. Wer solche nutzt, muss damit rechnen, dass das Geschäft nicht nach deutschen Normen abgewickelt wird und kann somit auch nicht arglistig getäuscht werden.


----------



## Schiffssager (26 März 2018)

dennoch, keine einklagbare Forderung in Deutschland. Klar, sollte man sich da fernhalten.


----------



## Schiffssager (26 März 2018)

BGH verlangt strengen Altersnachweis bei Online-Porno-Seiten
Der BGH hat auch das Argument der Beklagten zurückgewiesen, dass deutsche Anbieter pornographischer Inhalte durch die Jugendschutzbestimmungen gegenüber ausländischen Anbietern diskriminiert würden. Die Zugangsbeschränkungen des deutschen Rechts für pornographische Inhalte im Internet erfassten grundsätzlich auch ausländische Angebote, die im Inland aufgerufen werden könnten. Die Schwierigkeiten der Rechtsdurchsetzung bei Angeboten aus dem Ausland führten nicht zu einem Verstoß gegen das Gleichheitsgebot.

Reducal, und genau die Rechtsdurchsetzung ist das Problem. Man kann die Anbieter aus dem Ausland nicht abmahnen und das durchsetzen, weil andere Länder dies blockieren. 

Heißt aber auch, wenn man im jeweiligen Land der Briefkastenfirma Urlaub macht, könnte man verknackt werden?
Heißt aber auch die Briefkastenfirma, kann in dem jeweiligen Land ihr Angebot nur unter Perso Post Ident zur Verfügung stellen, um auch Forderungen in diesem Land zu erheben.

Im Grunde klar, solche Seiten meiden. Gefährliche Grauzone und zum großen Teil Abzocke. Wäre nur schön, wenn dagegen EU weit zumindest etwas getan wird. Macht man Beispielsweise Urlaub in Italien, können die einen vor Ort für was verknacken, was in Deutschland strafrechtlich nicht der Fall wäre. Siehe auch den Fall Puigedemont aktuell.


----------



## hauseltr (7 April 2018)

_Ohne Ausweiskopie dürfte man doch gar kein Konto eröffnen, wenn man eine Forderung hinterher eintreiben will oder?_

Und Ausweiskopien sind verboten!

https://www.datenschutzbeauftragter-info.de/nicht-bemerkt-personalausweis-kopieren-verboten/


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2018)

hauseltr schrieb:


> Und Ausweiskopien sind verboten!



Falsch!



> Zum 15.07.2017 wurden § 20 des Personalausweisgesetzes und § 18 des Passgesetzes geändert. Diese Gesetzesänderungen haben ganz praktische Auswirkungen für jeden, der seinen Personalausweis / Pass kopieren, fotografieren oder scannen möchte. Was früher verboten war, ist heute größtenteils erlaubt.
> 
> *Personalausweis kopieren – die alte und neue Rechtslage*
> Die alte Rechtslage ließ solche Handlungen nur in einem engen Rahmen zu. Es mussten zahlreiche Voraussetzungen vorliegen um einen Personalausweis / Pass kopieren zu dürfen. Scannen war zudem ganz untersagt. Dennoch hat dies selbst Behörden nicht davon abgehalten, oftmals Kopien von Ausweisen anzufertigen.
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (7 April 2018)

Für die Identitätsfeststellung mit Postident-Verfahren  für On-line Banking  ist   die Ausweiskopie zwingend erforderlich.


			
				Kreissparkasse Köln schrieb:
			
		

> So funktioniert die Identitätsfeststellung mit Postident-Verfahren
> Zu Ihrem eigenen Schutz ist bei der Eröffnung eines Kontos oder Depots eine
> Identitätsprüfung (Legitimation) notwendig. Sie legitimieren sich in einer Postfiliale mit
> Ihrem gültigen Personalausweis oder Reisepass *und geben dort gleichzeitig die zurück
> ...


----------



## Schiffssager (7 April 2018)

Ist ja ein Scan beim Postident plus Unterschrift. Joy Club macht das z.b.  Na ja, solange es erotische Inhalte sind ja hauseltr. Aber postident macht die eintreibung von Forderungen möglich. Das Problem liegt im jeweiligen Land. Verklagen, Abmahnen kannst du die mangels Rechtsdurchsetzung in deren Land z.b. Spanien nicht für die Seite ohne Altersüberprüfung. Aber wie du richtig sagst können die bei säumigen aus Deutschland auch nix eintreiben ohne postident. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die einen im Spanienurlaub dafür festnehmen... Dem nach kannst du da dich sogar als Max Mustermann mit Kontodaten die es nicht gibt anmelden, weil einfach kein Vertrag nach deutschen Recht zustande kommt, wenn du in Deutschland lebst. Nach spanischen recht gilt der Vertrag z.b. schon...Risiko Urlaubsreise ggf? Vielleicht aber auch Quatsch mit der Urlaubsreise das weiß,ich nicht.  Dann müssten die Anbieter deutsche ausschließen, so was gibt es meine ich ja auch oder endlich zum Teil mal den Jugendschutz zumindest für Länder wie Deutschland umsetzen, wie joy Club etc um rechtlich in deutschland auf der richtigen Seite zu sein. Gerichtsstandort wäre bei eintreibung eines deutschen Deutschland. Dennoch wählen diese Anbieter gerne das Ausland, weil ja dennoch mehr zahlen als nicht zahlen für die Inhalte unter der Umgehung des Jugendschutzes. Da beschäftigen sich ja nicht alle mit. Zumal mir mal jemand sagte das man als Schuldner ggf bei ner Urlaubsreise dann ein Problem bekommen könnte. Genauso ein Quatsch wie Rebellion. Sind ein paar rechtliche Unstimmigkeiten sogar in der EU. Anscheinend halten Länder wie Spanien weniger von Jugendschutz ggf...schade, aber kann sich ja bessern.


----------

